# thur. drags in az



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

just lookin for all you out the in az that go to the track for sco night only. let me know.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

It is starting to warm up so you won't see me there until Fall. A lot of the local AZ Neon, Club Si and AZ Street Racing Guys go out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

getting to hot? whats your problem its not like this a desert or sumthin. but thats cool. maybe ill catch you then.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

I havn't gone to the Thursday stuff yet as it's about an hour or so away now that I'm in Tucson (it was a TON closer when I used to live in Gilbert) and I usually have work Friday mornings. How big is the crowd on Thursdays?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

its not busy at all. if you get there early enough like we do you could probably make anywhere from 15 to 20 runs depending on how much you screw around in between. and i work at 6 am on fridays and im about 55 to 65 minutes away from the track. yep way overhere on the westside closer to speedworld, so the drive shouldnt be an excuse. but i can understand.....


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

you guys talking about firebird? i had a blast at that track when i was there with the convention. i might trailer out there again...uh any of you guys got a place for me\my people to crash for the night. i wouldnt mind making it there once a month or so. let me know


----------

